# Orange Osage



## bushwackr (May 3, 2011)

I am looking at planting some diffrent varietys of trees on my property. I was thinking of putting in some orange osage, by what the NRCS says that it is found in Ontario. Well thats no diffrent of a climate than we have in ND. If I put a 50 out will they make it, what about fertilizers? I have sandy loam where I want to plant. I also can put them by a water source. That obviously turns to gumbo


----------



## burroak (May 11, 2011)

I'm not an expert, so take this with a grain of salt...
I bet they will grow there. In the great depression they planted tons of them accross the country to help combat the dust bowl.

I would give them the same fertilizer you give other trees to help them start. And of course make sure you give them some water the first few years if you have some dry periods.

Another option is to contact your state university or state forester and see what they say.


----------



## nandoz (May 24, 2011)

*Osage orange in Iowa*

I have 4 hedge trees that started out as 24" bare root stock. I live in southern Iowa. Our weather ranges from +100 to -40 degrees. The trees were planted during the early spring 50 degrees day time temp, 20 night time. They did not start putting on any foliage until we had several days of 70 degrees plus. My soil is very sandy, and slightly acidic. I am on the finger between two rivers.


----------



## jrr344 (Jul 31, 2011)

I was doing some research on the Osage orange tree because I have several on my property and they have a higher BTU rating than oak or hickory.


----------



## crowbuster (Jul 31, 2011)

I love hedge, it is my go to wood for sub zero nites, none better.


----------

